# Vaccination for pneumonia?



## DonnaBelle (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone vaccinate for pneumonia in goats?I have been advised it would be a good idea here in cold, damp, Oklahoma.

Thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 28, 2011)

I vaccinated for pneumonia.  Both of my does are pregnant so I contacted the manufacturer of the vaccine.  A veterinarian/representative contacted me and said the vaccine was safe to use on pregnant does as the components of the vaccine were not made with live ingredients.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know anything about VACCINATING for pneumonia, but I do know that if they get it, you can treat it fairly easy... Use some penicillin is what I do!!!!!


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 28, 2011)

Just in case you would like to vaccinate...








Pasteurella (Pneumonia) Vaccine 
Colorado Serum
Mannheimia Haemolytica-Pasteurella Multocida Bacterin 

For vaccination of healthy goats, sheep and cattle as an aid in the prevention of pneumonia caused by Mannheimia haemolytica and Pasteurella multocida. Inject 2 mL SQ and repeat in 2-4 weeks. 21-day slaughter withdrawal.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 28, 2011)

I DO EVERY YEAR TO EVERY ONE, MY KIDS GET ONE DOSE AND ANOTHER 21 DAYS LATER, MY FIRST YEAR IN GOATS I LOST MOST OF MY KIDS DUE TO PNUEMONIA AND I WON'T DO IT AGAIN. I HAVEN'T LOST ONE SINCE.


----------

